# Which electronic cigarette is the best, gives the most vapor with the best flavor?



## AllenKobe (12/12/14)

Hi, all my friends. What a good day!

I have been vaping for about one years. I love it. I smoked for 5 years and never thought I would quit the analogs. I haven't smoked an anolog since 12/12/2013.

I bought the v2cigs electronic cigarette, and you have to suck really hard to get it going, then one of the cartridges which are supposed to last like a pack or 2 of cigarettes gave out in just a few hours.

Did Who have used the v2 electronic cigarettes the Green Smoke e-cig, Inshare electronic cigarette(One of the best china electronic cigarette manufacturers),blu cigs,Apollo Cig? 

I want to try another brand and want some other people's opinions. Happy vaping all! Thanks!


----------



## Andre (12/12/14)

Try the Eleaf iStick with the Mini Aspire Nautilus with BVC coils.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## Silver (12/12/14)

Hi @AllenKobe 

In my view, the most vapour does not necessarily mean the best flavour

For me, the Reo with its standard RM2 atty gives me the best flavour and throat hit of the devices I have tried. However, it does not produce the most vapour. 

Bear in mind, the Reo is a mechanical device and you need to build your own coil. It is a bottom fed dripper, so you need to squonk (press the juice bottle to feed up the juice). Not a device for beginners but once you work it out it is easy.


----------



## Kaizer (12/12/14)

I was on the Green Smoke e-cig for awhile. Worked well for me. Only problem I had was I needed to replace the cartridges too often which worked out alot more expensive. Aside from that, it was a good product. Decent throat hit, variety of flavours - not bad at all if you are looking for a cigarette-look-a-like device.


----------



## Kaizer (12/12/14)

... oh, Congrats on the one year of no smoking by the way. Well done m8


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/14)

For me there is nothing quite like a REO with Cyclone for both vapour and most importantly Flavour!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Achmat89 (12/12/14)

Congrats on your 1 year of being "clean" bro @AllenKobe


----------



## AllenKobe (12/12/14)

Thank you for repling. I want to know that how many vapes you have? In the use of different flavors of e-liquid, you use the same style?


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/14)

AllenKobe said:


> Thank you for repling. I want to know that how many vapes you have? In the use of different flavors of e-liquid, you use the same style?



I tend to only use two types of devices nowadays... the REO with either a Cyclone or Cyclops (Airflow) and then my mech mods with an Atlantis tank for cloud blowing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Achmat89 (12/12/14)

When you say vapes do you mean how many ecigs? i have 1... i try not to collect to many so i buy and sell.
But i try and find something to satisfy my everyday needs and is capable of blowing huge clouds. My setup at the moment is the Aspire Atlantis with the smok xpro BT50



Im happy with it... gives great flavour.. coils last long and it has an on board charging dock which is super convenient.

So to answer your question about the juices, No i do not change styles for different juices...
I just find something that is versatile to handle all sorts of juices whether it be high VG or high PG. Either way im making clouds lol @AllenKobe


----------



## AllenKobe (12/12/14)

@Regards Rob Thank you! Your vape is very powerful and cool. When you vaping, estimates that a lot of women are charmed by you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## AllenKobe (12/12/14)

Achmat88
I want to know that how do you adjust the proportion of high VG or high PG.


----------



## Kaizer (12/12/14)

AllenKobe said:


> @Regards Rob Thank you! Your vape is very powerful and cool. When you vaping, estimates that a lot of women are charmed by you.



Hehe. Nicely said.


----------



## Andre (12/12/14)

AllenKobe said:


> @Regards Rob Thank you! Your vape is very powerful and cool. When you vaping, estimates that a lot of women are charmed by you.


Oh yes, they want him all the time!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Ross44 (12/12/14)

Congratz on your 1 year being smoke free dude! i also switched to vaping about a year ago, but i have probably had about 30-40 ciggies in that year...usually due to beer, it has a negative effect on my already poor judgement. Reos are awesome if you have Kanye West money, perhaps test the waters with a reasonably priced mech clone before deciding to go for a Reo. 

Dont just take my word for it but i think the quickest easiest way learn would be to get a Rebuildable Atty (RDA) and put it on something regulated with a screen so you can see the results of your coil building, like a Hana clone or an iStick. It will also keep you reasonably safe until you are satisfied with your knowledge of battery safety. Then you could sub ohm to your hearts content on whatever mech mod you choose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AllenKobe (15/12/14)

Hi, Ross44, Congratulation you


----------



## DoubleD (15/12/14)

@Silver @Rob Fisher - Question - Is it really wise to suggest a mechanical mod to someone like Allenkobe that's being using cig-a-likes, like the greensmoke and so forth?

Mechanical s are more for the experienced vaper, unless of course you have a good understanding of battery safety, in which case by all means get yourself a Reo like the wise men before me have suggested.

IMHO @AllenKobe , get your self something like the vision spinner or a box mod (there are loads of great ones to choose from) and match it up with a Nautilus mini and you'll be happy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Arthster (15/12/14)

DoubleD said:


> @Silver @Rob Fisher - Question - Is it really wise to suggest a mechanical mod to someone like Allenkobe that's being using cig-a-likes, like the greensmoke and so forth?
> 
> Mechanical s are more for the experienced vaper, unless of course you have a good understanding of battery safety, in which case by all means get yourself a Reo like the wise men before me have suggested.
> 
> IMHO @AllenKobe , get your self something like the vision spinner or a box mod (there are loads of great ones to choose from) and match it up with a Nautilus mini and you'll be happy.



I must agree with @DoubleD. For a new or inexperienced vapor or someone moving from Cig-A-Likes I would rather recommend something like one of the the Ego-T starter kits. But without the CE tank, maybe something like the Kangertech or the Nautilus mini. They are very simple and straight forward to use. and is an excellent stepping stone from the basics to more advanced systems

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/14)

His question was which ecig is the best. It was not a suggestion to a newbie. It was an answer to a question. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD (15/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> His question was which ecig is the best. It was not a suggestion to a newbie. It was an answer to a question.
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!



Alrighty then, as you were

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (16/12/14)

Hi @DoubleD 

As Rob Fisher pointed out

If someone asks me which is the best electronic cigarette with the best flavour, i will say a well set up Reo
Reason being is that is the truth for me. 

I have tried lots of stuff and for me it is the best and has the best flavour. 

I did qualify mysel in my post to say it doesnt necessarily have the best vapour production and went on to say that I think the two are not always correlated. But thats just my view.


----------



## DoubleD (16/12/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @DoubleD
> 
> As Rob Fisher pointed out
> 
> ...




All good mate, I understand where you guys are coming from, no harm no foul. I honestly thought Allen was looking for suggestions on what to buy next.

@AllenKobe - Ignore my previous comment bud, Reo's are the best best best..


----------



## Andre (16/12/14)

DoubleD said:


> All good mate, I understand where you guys are coming from, no harm no foul. I honestly thought Allen was looking for suggestions on what to buy next.
> 
> @AllenKobe - Ignore my previous comment bud, Reo's are the best best best..


To be honest, from his first post I also got the impression he was referring to the basic commercial stuff. Thus, my recommendation of the iStick with mAN. But, yes, his title is open ended.
To be brutally honest, from this member's history of posting, I am of the opinion that he is a spammer for insharevape. I shall gladly be proven wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/12/14)

DoubleD said:


> All good mate, I understand where you guys are coming from, no harm no foul. I honestly thought Allen was looking for suggestions on what to buy next.
> 
> @AllenKobe - Ignore my previous comment bud, Reo's are the best best best..



No worries @DoubleD 
His title was a bit misleading.
Lol

By the way, just so everyone else knows, I always have two or three non-Reo devices on the go right beside my Reo.
For juice reviews and for ongoing testing.

I have another *four *non-Reo devices incoming this week, which I am looking forward to spending lots of time with 
Always evaluating and enjoying what else is on offer.

And by the way, there are some flavours that taste better to me in my Nautilus Mini and one or two in my humble Evod1 than in the Reo - so I am by no means a "Reo or else" person. But overall, if I could only have just one device for all my vaping needs, it would be a Reo Grand at this point, without any doubt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/12/14)

Silver said:


> No worries @DoubleD
> His title was a bit misleading.
> Lol
> 
> ...


Wow, you traitor. And I just got rid of all mine! Which devices are you getting? Looking forward to your in depth reviews!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/12/14)

Andre said:


> Wow, you traitor. And I just got rid of all mine! Which devices are you getting? Looking forward to your in depth reviews!



Lol @Andre - not a traitor at all
- just continually validating why the Reo remains in pole position on my vape desk 

Incoming devices are as follows:
- eGrip
- Lemo
- Lemo drop
- Atlantis

None are actually intended to replace the Reo, but each has a purpose I am trying to fill.
eGrip - potentially to have it as an "always loaded" backup to grab when I need to go in a hurry and the Reos need a pitstop.
Lemo - to vape lighter fruity/mentholated juices in a "grab n vape style" with lower TH while at the computer and not have to fill the Evod1 or Nautilus Mini tank so often.
Lemo Drop - just to test if its flavour is better than the Lemo
Atlantis - for the wow factor, to further my "lung hit career" and to compare to the Odin for lung hitting

Also incoming is the Odin - but that's a special Reo component to turn Reo Blue into a lung hitter

I am also curious to compare the Reo/Odin to the Atlantis and see just how narrow the gap has become between the commercials and the rebuildables.

I will no doubt let you know as and when I get round to it all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (16/12/14)

Lol... You think you know a guy.


----------



## Andre (16/12/14)

Silver said:


> Lol @Andre - not a traitor at all
> - just continually validating why the Reo remains in pole position on my vape desk
> 
> Incoming devices are as follows:
> ...


Just joking of course. Enjoy, I have been tempted many a time with all these newest devices, but have resisted so far....every time I get tempted I buy another juice! No, wait, I am lying - did buy an eGrip, ostensibly for HRH as a backup. She does not like it at all - says it makes her cough, too heavy and not as good a hand fit for her as the iStick. So now she needs another iStick!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/14)

The Vape Family

iStick with K1 and Spinner with EMOW for juice testing.
Woodvil with Cyclone to look good.
Lemo on Sigelei 20W just because I wanted to compare it to the Kayfun clones and it's way better than any Kayfun Clone ever!
Nautilus Mini on Sigelei 20W for Back up of a backups backup.
Atlantis's on the two mech mods (Phenom and Sirius II) for cloud blowing and a different vape. One with a Tropical Ice cloud blowing mixture and the other with Mount Baker Vapor Extreme Ice also modified for cloud blowing.
Kiera with Cyclone with Tropical Ice as a back up to Avril
Lily has the Chalice III and I'm still fighting with that atty.
Amber the new addition to the family with a Cyclone has Mount Baker Wintergreen juice in it for long term testing.

And finally the most important lady in the family and that is Avril with her special door and a Cyclone on top with Tropical Ice inside which is with me 95% of the time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (16/12/14)

Andre said:


> Just joking of course. Enjoy, I have been tempted many a time with all these newest devices, but have resisted so far....every time I get tempted I buy another juice! No, wait, I am lying - did buy an eGrip, ostensibly for HRH as a backup. She does not like it at all - says it makes her cough, too heavy and not as good a hand fit for her as the iStick. So now she needs another iStick!



I actually held the eGrip and tried it out at the last JHB vape meet, courtesy of @Silverbear 
Always difficult to form an impression in 2 minutes and vaping a juice I didn't know. It was Vape Elixir's original tobacco I think.
But from what I saw and felt and experienced - it seemed very good.
As a portable carry around or even perhaps to leave in the car, I think it has a lot of merit.
Am actually quite excited about it.

Interesting how everyone has different preferences. I actually found the eGrip more comfortable to hold than the iStick.


----------



## Arthster (16/12/14)

I like to have a little variety going, I might vape the same flavor juice, but I will have a couple of hits on one device then switch it over to another. Sometimes I even switch the atty just to compare.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Back up of a backups backup.





Rob Fisher said:


> Lily has the Chalice III and I'm still fighting with that atty.





Rob Fisher said:


> most important lady in the family



Lol, @Rob Fisher - those quotes are classic!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (16/12/14)

Silver said:


> Interesting how everyone has different preferences. I actually found the eGrip more comfortable to hold than the iStick.


Of course, for my hands the eGrip is also way more comfortable than the iStick, but not for her size hands. Also, I forgot to mention, she holds the eGrip in such a way that she constantly closes the air hole with a finger.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (16/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Vape Family
> 
> iStick with K1 and Spinner with EMOW for juice testing.
> Woodvil with Cyclone to look good.
> ...


Every time I see that door I think of what I can have engraved on mine. Really looks special, I totally agree. 
Hope you do not come right with the Chalice....as I have dibs on it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (16/12/14)

Andre said:


> Just joking of course. Enjoy, I have been tempted many a time with all these newest devices, but have resisted so far....every time I get tempted I buy another juice! No, wait, I am lying - did buy an eGrip, ostensibly for HRH as a backup. She does not like it at all - says it makes her cough, too heavy and not as good a hand fit for her as the iStick. So now she needs another iStick!



Lol @Andre - and another iStick will mean another juice purchase to make use of the delivery
I know this too well.

Don't worry, will report back my findings and let you know if something starts making me as excited as a freshly pitstopped Reo


----------



## davidsmith001 (20/12/14)

I am also troubled by should I switch to vape and which e ciga is better，my friend recommended trying the stylish e-cig named ******* vapor with a variety of styles and flavors, but I wonder how is electronic cigarette in the end，I attached the picture of the vapor used by him


----------



## Arthster (20/12/14)

@davidsmith001 I don't know this one, but it looks like a Mechanical mod. If it is, I wont recommend it for a beginner, there are a few things that you will need to learn before going mechanical... for safety reasons.

I will go do some homework on this one and see what I can find.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (20/12/14)

Actually not a bad mod at all

***********

Features

*3D models with colored drawing.

**Gravity Sensor Touch System is applied.*
**Constant power output to 30W.*
**Reverse Polarity Connect Protection.*
**Short Circuit and Low Resistance Protection.*
**Low Voltage Alarm.
*LCD Function.

http://*********

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (20/12/14)

Arthster said:


> Actually not a bad mod at all
> 
> ***********
> 
> ...



A+ for the homework...very nice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## AllenKobe (29/12/14)

Don't doubt my words and my sincerity. I just want to share with you about vape, happy vaping!


----------

